# Peerless RDA on Broadside mech? #NewToMechMods



## EdeezaY (25/7/17)

Hi All

So I've decided to take the next step in my vaping journey and purchase my first tube mech mod. After quite a bit of research on battery safety, ohm' law for dummies, mech mod safety, etc. and seeing a clone Broadsise tube mech in action (plus countless YouTube reviews on this), that's the one I've decided to go with (it fits my budget nicely! )

I do own a Peerless RDA (running on my Noisy Cricket V2 currently), so my question is: will the Peerless and Broadside work well together? I know the Peerless is 24mm vs the Broadside's 25mm in diameter, but I'm happy to live with that.

Keen to tap into the wealth of knowledge on this here forum and hear the thoughts on this...or anything else relating to this! 

TIA!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (25/7/17)

The main thing to ensure with a hybrid mech is that the atty has a positive pin that protrudes enough. The Peerless does. Afaik the Broadside doesn't have a hybrid top anyway. So I don't see any problems in pairing the two together.


----------

